# Haibike vs Bulls?



## Farmerbob (Oct 24, 2017)

Been out of the biking scene for 13 years so specking out a bike isn't easy. I think I have narrowed it down to 2 bikes.

https://www.haibike.com/en-US/US/bikes/681/2018-xduro-all-mtn-8-0

E-STREAM EVO FS 3 27.5 PLUS

Both are around $5000 but 2 different motors. I really want a quiet motor and a solid bike that can handle drops and abuse.

Any thoughts on these 2 bikes? Brose vs yamaha pwx motors?

Thanks,


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I don't think that you could go wrong with either system, but even though I have a Haibike with a Yamaha motor which functions well, I would vote for the Bulls/Brose.


----------



## DL723 (Sep 25, 2017)

Farmerbob said:


> Been out of the biking scene for 13 years so specking out a bike isn't easy. I think I have narrowed it down to 2 bikes.
> 
> https://www.haibike.com/en-US/US/bikes/681/2018-xduro-all-mtn-8-0
> 
> ...


If you can, try riding both on some hills. (even if it's just pavement) Their power delivery curves are different from each other and see which you prefer.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Personally not a fan of the 2X cranksets on either model.


----------



## Phil413 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bulls owner here. aside from the motor, the main draw for me was the 650wh battery. I did a group of ebike ride in Henry Coe. 2 riders on Haibikes ran out of juice 6 miles from parking lot. Granted, they were on 400wh batts. I had 2 bars left on my meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a Yamaha PW powered Haibike Nduro 180mm 65' HTA...mini DH sled. Great bike for the descents but its a pig on the climbs. Mainly due to the very tall fork. I wish it came with a 2 stage fork like the Talas, but aw well!

Before buying this bike, I tried a few that were available at the time. IMO the Yamaha PW had the best power delivery since it comes in very subtle, but the torque is there when you need to hammer it.

Fast forward to now, Ive ridden the Levo and Focus Jam2. The Brose motor on the Levo is powerful! You really need to move most of your weight to the front when tackling uphill roots and rock gardens. If not, it'll just popup and loose traction.The Focus Jam's power delivery is just like my Yamaha PW motor which I prefer. Plus the Focus felt very light despite its 49+ pound total weight.

I'm perfectly happy with my Haibike and will not look to upgrade until these ebikes gets lighter. Sub 35 pound rig would be nice!

Aw yeah! The 2x setup had to go...switched it to a 34t NW chainring as soon as I took it home.

Here she is!










2x to 1x drivetrain conversion:


----------



## FredBGG (Nov 1, 2017)

Farmerbob said:


> Been out of the biking scene for 13 years so specking out a bike isn't easy. I think I have narrowed it down to 2 bikes.
> 
> https://www.haibike.com/en-US/US/bikes/681/2018-xduro-all-mtn-8-0
> 
> ...


I have the 2017 xduro AllMTN 7.0. It is a very good bike, but the Magura brakes are not that good. Back brake is good, but front brake is snatchy and irregular. Tried cleaning, bleeding etc etc but I just did not like it at all. I replaced it with a Shimano front brake and despite it having just one piston st it's a way better brake, smooth, precise and lever feel is much better. Will brake really hard without locking up or shuddering like the Magura. I've tested 4 different motor types and IMO the Bosche is the best. First of all Bosche in the USA has an enabled walk assist button, while Yamaha USA for some really stupid reason has it's push assit button disabled despite having a full description of it as working on its USA website and no mention of it being disabled....

Be sure to double check that the bike you get has this enabled if you want this fuction. IMO it's very important on a heavy bike if you ride trails with some unridable sections.

I also really like Bosche's EMTB power mode that automatically adjusts how much power the motor adds based on peddle pressure. It effectively scales the power from low to high based on what you need. It also seems to give more peak power or it's just the auto adjusting added power that helps me get over the steep sections in a smother manner.

I'm 225 lbs, 6'4" and I found that the Bosche once upgraded to eMTB mode works better for my size compared to the Yamaha, however I did like the whisper quiet running of the Yamaha. The Yamaha also seemed to have a better motor cut-off at the 20mph limit where class 1 eMTBs limit the top speed electric assist. Another thing about the Broshe is the small front sproket. This is better for clearence, however there is a little more drag if you run out of battery.


----------

